# dental led



## docb (Apr 17, 2010)

Are blue dental LEDs safe to use for general lighting?


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you mean the blue lights that dentists use to secure the glue on braces, and stuff? I thought that was UV light, which isn't good for the eyes in the long run...


----------



## docb (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, they are Luxeon LXHL LRD5. 

Is all UV bad?

TSA at the airport have UV flashlights and use them all day long. Some doormen at clubs have them too for checking your ID. And some computer case have them, but are these dental ones different?

I can't seem to find the answer.


----------



## Norm (Apr 17, 2010)

Dental Blue
LXHL-PRD5 Specifications
Lumens @ 700mA 600 mW Max 
Continuous Current 700 mA 
Forward Voltage 6.84 
Vf Dominant Wavelength 460 nm 
LED Type Emitter 
Radiation Pattern Lambertian 
Weight 3.8g 
Download Datasheet


----------



## docb (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw all that but doesn't really answer my question. Thanks though.


----------



## Neondiod (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello!

460 nm is quite far from UV (about 400 nm and lower) and should not be dangerous at all under normal sircumstances.

BR


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats black-light right? I thought in the long run that would give you skin cancer.... but you might wanna check that, my memory isn't what is used to be


----------



## docb (Apr 19, 2010)

I assumed that it was some special thing like blacklight or IV because it's used for curing.

It looks like 460nm - which is Dental Blue - is just in the visual spectrum, so seems to be just regular safe light. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## blasterman (Apr 19, 2010)

Cree Royal Blues range from something like 455-465nm. Are some of you claiming that Cree RB's are hazardous for your eyes? I hope not because I've got 21watts of the things on my reef tank.

Never understood what is so specific about 'dental blue' and why those emitters demand a high price. Perhaps they are made to one specific wavelength.


----------



## docb (Apr 19, 2010)

these are "dental blue", not 'royal blue'..


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 20, 2010)

460 nm? Thats not even UV


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 20, 2010)

My bad, my bad. Thank's for correcting me. I just assumed that the light was UV, and used to cure dental glue.


----------



## StmkDent (Apr 20, 2010)

Newer dental composites dont use UV light anymore, they just need a powerfull lightsource that is optimized at ~468nm, the optimum absorption point of campherchinone, the starter used in most lightcuring dental composites.

Even the normal dental lights used to illuminate the patients mouth start the reaction if you are too slow with your fillings, and the composite starts to cure.

I learned in dental schoo,l that even if its not UV, it is still daming your eyes over time, therefore you are supposed to use the orange safety goggles they provide.


----------



## blasterman (Apr 20, 2010)

> these are "dental blue", not 'royal blue'..


 
I guess I need to explain it *again:*

Dental Blue LEDs seem to all peak at 460nm. Typical Royal Blue LEDs range from 450-465nm depending on Bin.

Dental Blue LEDs command high prices. (??)

The only thing I can find out is that Dental Blue LEDs _are_ Royal Blues that are picked to fit the 460nm spec. Essentially, Dental Blue is just a narrow subset of Royal Blue.

If 468 is the optimium wavelength, then pretty much any cheap blue emitter will work since standard blue usually fluxuates from 460-475nm. I wonder how long it would take one my 20watt Blue Satistronics to cure the filling? Those are about 465nm 

UV-A starts below 400nm.


----------



## docb (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a spare Luxeon dental blue if anyone wants to trade for some cheaper regular LEDs.


----------



## thepaan (Apr 22, 2010)

UV includes the wavelengths from 10 to 400 nm. It is divided up into some common ranges such as:

UVA - 315 to 400 nm. Also called black light. Longest wavelengths convert the waste product of acne-causing bacteria into a substance which is poisonous to it. Can be used to treat psoriasis. Can destroy Vitamin A residing in human skin. Does not damage DNA directly (cause cancer).

UVB - 280 to 315 nm. 310 nm is used to cure certain skin conditions such as psoriasis and eczema. Causes sunburns and can cause cataracts. Can destroy Vitamin A residing in human skin. Damages DNA directly - causes some forms of skin cancer.

UVC - 100 to 280 nm. Used as a germicide. Damages DNA directly - causes most forms of skin cancer.


Unless your LED is emitting near 300 nm or lower, don't worry about it.


----------



## pgjohnson2244 (Sep 19, 2011)

You're completely correct. Most composite resins used for dentistry use 'dental blue' which activates camphorquinone (this chemical is activated around 430 nm). Camphoquinone causes a polymerization reaction and 'cures' the composite resin (makes it hard). Using UV light to cure composite resins is older technology. So you're most likely to encounter simple LED blue lights when you visit the dentist.


----------



## pgjohnson2244 (Sep 19, 2011)

"Dental Blue LEDs command high prices. (??)"

Anything with dental in front of it is ALWAYS more expensive. :S


----------



## nancy (Sep 19, 2011)

wavelength of dental blue: 420nm-480nm
wavelength of UV: 10nm-400nm
from above it is sure that dental blue is no uv, however long time light exposure would harm. Do not advise to use dental blue LEDS as general lighting.


----------



## blasterman (Sep 20, 2011)

Q: What's the difference between a 'dental blue' LED at 460nm that's costs $100 and a high bin royal LED at 460nm.

A: $96 ($98 if you use the 455nm Satistronics that have the same efficiency as Lux IIIs)


----------



## pgjohnson2244 (Sep 23, 2011)

blasterman said:


> Q: What's the difference between a 'dental blue' LED at 460nm that's costs $100 and a high bin royal LED at 460nm.
> 
> A: $96 ($98 if you use the 455nm Satistronics that have the same efficiency as Lux IIIs)


 
HAH!


----------

